# F80 M3 Signal Green maintenance wash



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally had a chance to give mine a wash, been just over a month, probably the longest i've ever gone without washing any of my cars!
Only a quick maintainece wash was needed though, took me hour and a half, which is quick for me 

Used:

Bog standard simoniz shampoo on wheels with lots of wheel woolies and auto finesse wheel woolies type brushes, and a WOWO mitt
Pre cleaned with vlet pro citrus pre wash using my new marolex 12 sprayer
Had the Clean Your Car under body lance off er'indoors for xmas, fantastic tool with my kranzle
Washed with britemax clean max shampoo
Door shuts with bilt hamber surfex hd
Dried with DI vessel
Dressed tyres with megs endurance gel

Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Your car looks great, i love the colour and if i was going for one i would defo have it in that colour:argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks fantastic! Bet you get some attention in that. :argie:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

So wrong yet so right in that colour :thumb:

John

Is that a cheeky set of M Performance brakes hiding in there too?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

John-R- said:


> So wrong yet so right in that colour :thumb:
> 
> John
> 
> Is that a cheeky set of M Performance brakes hiding in there too?


They're carbon ceramics :thumb:


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

That looks awesome. First one I've seen in that colour. Cracking choice.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Best colour for the m3 imo.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

What a lovely colour, car looks great


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow....love that colour!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolute quality :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The more I look at this. The more I love it!! Stunning. 

Mebby one day!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Attention seeking colour...exactly what I like great choice


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

that's a stunning car mate .A clean beauty too 
Daz


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome colour !


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

WoW :thumb: very nice.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Amazing.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Some colour, looks lovely, nice and sparkly!


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Awesome car, amazing colour! I assume you can order Signal Green direct from BMW, haven't seen it since the 997 GT3.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Great colour for it, shouldn't work but really does!
Chris Harris had one as a loaner from BMWUK in green but was always dirty which doesn't do the colour any favours imo.

Any plans to add contrast rear spoiler/rear diffuser/mirror caps - black or carbon?

cheers

Chris


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

RonanF said:


> Awesome car, amazing colour! I assume you can order Signal Green direct from BMW, haven't seen it since the 997 GT3.


Yes it's a BMW individual colour 


Summit Detailing said:


> Great colour for it, shouldn't work but really does!
> Chris Harris had one as a loaner from BMWUK in green but was always dirty which doesn't do the colour any favours imo.
> 
> Any plans to add contrast rear spoiler/rear diffuser/mirror caps - black or carbon?
> ...


I added the front carbon corners last month, really changed the front end. No plans to add any more for now, plus the genuine BMW stuff are stupidly expensive!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love these! Yours looks so clean


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Never seem an M3 in that colour before..... wouldn't miss that in a car park would ya!

Looks cracking fella...... you must be over the moon with it?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr Gurn said:


> Never seem an M3 in that colour before..... wouldn't miss that in a car park would ya!
> 
> Looks cracking fella...... you must be over the moon with it?


Thanks mate, yeah I love it, it's in a different league to my e46, and most things I've driven. Wanted an M5 originally but couldn't find one in the spec I wanted, then found this, bought it there and then


----------



## henners (May 3, 2011)

Wow what a colour! Thats stunning


----------



## Chris92 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow that is an epic colour on an amazing machine. Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

God....that colour!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

All you need is some fog, and everyone will follow you, superb motor all the same.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Lovely car mate


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

horrid colour but a great car


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

taz007 said:


> horrid colour but a great car


only person to dislike the Porsche signal green so far :tumbleweed:


----------

